# SAR to sign with Kings in 24-48 hours



## ClubSodaKenny (Dec 22, 2004)

According to Koz in Sacramento.


----------



## ClubSodaKenny (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey, by the way this is Peja Vu.

This is all over ESPN message boards, Kings message boards, and KHTK. This is really might happen. I guess he heard this from some exectutive. Koz also broke the Webber trade before everyone.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Sounds good to me.

Good to see you posting BTW Peja Vu.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

sounds great to me


remember before joining the Blazers Shareef was a 20-10 player and he is a good post scorer its just his D that is iffy...

I think this would make Darius all but surely gone


K9 also should be traded for a athletic Big


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I hope it happens Reef and brad miller thats a good frontline


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I thought the Kings were the best place for him, alot better fit in Sac then NJ in my opinon.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

You're a Knicks fan. Of course you thought that.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow what a turn of events


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What will the Kings give up for SAR the MLE??


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

ClubSodaKenny said:


> Hey, by the way this is Peja Vu.
> 
> This is all over ESPN message boards, Kings message boards, and KHTK. This is really might happen. I guess he heard this from some exectutive. Koz also broke the Webber trade before everyone.


Hey why dont you post on PEJA VU.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What does SAR give us. I think he might be a bit of a improvement over K9 but hes still pretty soft in my mind. What are your thoughts?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

If this is true, and the deal is for more that the 2 years at the MLE, consider me disapproving.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> If this is true, and the deal is for more that the 2 years at the MLE, consider me disapproving.


We basically add talent waste MLE and dont really dont gain much of anything that K9 doesnt offer us however it would be nice to have K9 come of the bench.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh, the defense. The poor, poor defense.


----------



## ClubSodaKenny (Dec 22, 2004)

Pejavlade said:


> Hey why dont you post on PEJA VU.


 Cuz I didn't want to go look up my password 

I might start posting here again in the near future though.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Does Rahim knows we have mosquito (West Nile) problems in Sac county?

http://www.fightthebite.net/


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

All you Sac fans, remember Rahim, he's the guy with the messed up knee which may get Allan Houston like.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> All you Sac fans, remember Rahim, he's the guy with the messed up knee which may get Allan Houston like.


oh please


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Oh, the defense. The poor, poor defense.



Yeah forget the defense, look the suns did just fine right? oh wait.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> All you Sac fans, remember Rahim, he's the guy with the messed up knee which may get Allan Houston like.


Residual bitterness. I am unhappy he is not in NJ, but I wish him the best.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> All you Sac fans, remember Rahim, he's the guy with the messed up knee which may get Allan Houston like.


You mean kinda like Kidds knee?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

all summer long the maloofs and petrie talk about adding size, athletism, rebounding, and defense and then we go ahead and get SAR?????


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

2 out of 4 aint bad


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Great signing. With Peja, Williamson, Garcia, Thomas, Rahim, Miller and Skinner on the frontline I have to say you guys are favorites to win the division.


----------



## Kidd To Carter515 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kidd's Knees are healed, he had the most triple Doubles in the leauge while still missing 20 games.


and I would take a one legged Kidd over a healthly Bibby anyday.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Kidd To Carter515 said:


> Kidd's Knees are healed


How can you say that?

Is it because his knees haven't bothered him since his operation?

Wait ... I know another guy that has never had problems with his knees since having an operation years ago ... gosh, if I could remember his name...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good job Kings, don't listen to the haters, they are just mad they didn't have the guts to sign him.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

> Abdur-Rahim won't be a Net because he failed the team physical, which revealed scar tissue in his right knee. The knee was surgically repaired in high school, and he never has missed a game due to the condition.





> Petrie said, "It's highly unlikely that this would be a sign-and-trade deal."


sacbee

Whether they are an issue or not, I can't say, but the long term health of Shareef's knees is less important to the Kings than it was to the Nets, since he's going to get the MLE (hopefully not for too many years) instead of the big 6 year deal he was looking at in the NJ/POR sign-and-trade.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> sacbee
> 
> Whether they are an issue or not, I can't say, but the long term health of Shareef's knees is less important to the Kings than it was to the Nets, since he's going to get the MLE (hopefully not for too many years) instead of the big 6 year deal he was looking at in the NJ/POR sign-and-trade.


They WANT to sign him with a S&T, the issue isn't Sacramento coming to ante up ... but rather Nash not accepting any contracts.

From talking to Reef - he basically feels that Sacramento showed him everything he wanted. They rolled out the red carpet and REALLY tried to get him. They did everything except straight out begging. So, in his eyes, they want him and he respects that. A lot, especially after going through the NJ ordeal.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah, your right, the Kings talked to POR about a sign-and-trade before he agreed with NJ, but Nash wasn't willing to take on salary, that's why he was only taking a trade eception and a pick back, but regardless, if Nash and Petrie don't want a s/t, then the MLE is the best he can do if he wants to play for the Kings.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Yeah, your right, the Kings talked to POR about a sign-and-trade before he agreed with NJ, but Nash wasn't willing to take on salary, that's why he was only taking a trade eception and a pick back from Portland, but regardless, if Nash and Petrie don't want a s/t, then the MLE is the best he can do if he want to play for the Kings.


Right now, Reef has a few things to prove in his own mind. 

I don't believe that I'm speaking out of turn when I say that Sacramento is one of the places that he can accomplish them all.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Nash has indicated in the last day or so that he is not opposed to a S&T but I think he will be very picky as to what he will accept in return.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

You guys will be getting a very good player in SAR, don't worry about those jealous Nets fans. As for a deal, I'm hoping we can at least get a big man out of it. Portland could certainly use a power forward right about now and you guys seem to have more than enough if you end up with Shareef.

How would you feel about losing either Brian Skinner or Kenny Thomas?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PG: Mike Bibby...Jason Hart
SG: Bonzi Wells...Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia
SF: Peja Stojakovic...Corliss Williamson
PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim...Kenny Thomas
C: Brad Miller...Brian Skinner

Solid. Very solid.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Mike Bibby...Jason Hart
> SG: Bonzi Wells...Kevin Martin...Francisco Garcia
> SF: Peja Stojakovic...Corliss Williamson
> PF: Shareef Abdur-Rahim...Kenny Thomas
> ...


Most NBA teams don't use ten man rotations. One or two of those big men will only be playing in garbage time. Probably Corliss Williamson, because he's just about finished. They do have some nice depth up front in case someone gets hurt, though.

They really need to bring back Maurice Evans. Otherwise, their depth in the backcourt is just awful and if Bibby, Wells, or Stojakovic misses any significant amount of time, forget about the playoffs.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

The Nets had a chance to get a Pf whos better than K mart and had a solid chance of winning title , They can say goodbye to that now


----------



## PejaHolic (Aug 4, 2005)

Good one ^


----------

